# baitcaster



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Going to pick up a new baitcaster for inshore soon. I've never owned one and was wanting some suggestions on a good one to start with? Thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

For inshore I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Abu Garcia Revo Inshore. If you're looking to save some cash & like the feel of a round reel better (they're also easier to learn with), I'd go with an Abu C3 or a C4!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second the C3. Tanks. You just can't beat time-tested design.

If going low profile I also like the Revos but my favorite is the Daiwa Lexa. Awesome drags and a good selection of different gearing for different kinds of fishing.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

All the above are outstanding. Just wanted to say that I love my revo rocket by abu garcia - smooth, light, lots of drag, holds up to the salt, and blistering fast. The revo inshore is what I would tell you to start with, then when you like it start investing in the other revo reels such as rocket, beast and toro


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

EDIT: sorry I miss read your thread. Didn't realize you were inshore saltwater

I really like my Okuma bass reel bait casters. And the drag has held up for Specs and Slot reds also. I will buy the same thing once I retire these. Pretty sure they were about $59 each for the reel only and I got them on sale for like $37.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> All the above are outstanding. Just wanted to say that I love my revo rocket by abu garcia - smooth, light, lots of drag, holds up to the salt, and blistering fast. The revo inshore is what I would tell you to start with, then when you like it start investing in the other revo reels such as rocket, beast and toro


Comparing these to a $60 or $70 reel, what makes them so much superior? I don't mind paying for quality Im just curious.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

youtube them at jandhtackle reviews you will be well rounded after that. there are many websites that actually dissect an entire reel, you will see quality in through every part. designs built to last and hold up against strain and or corrosion, while being smooth comfortable and stylish plus being able to cast further and pack twice as much drag pressure

honestly its like everything else

a Hundai will get you from A to B 
but a Lambo just does it better

premium reels 
last longer
are more comfortable
a lot smoother
cast further
just all around perform better


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cronarch. By Shimano. Fished them for 30 plus years. Well mine are old and still have a lifetime warranty. But they still work like the day I got em. Redfish or whatever. They will handle whatever bites. The younger guys on here are way more in tune with what's good now.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

motoxracer8 said:


> Comparing these to a $60 or $70 reel, what makes them so much superior? I don't mind paying for quality Im just curious.


Main thing would be the aluminum frame vs. graphite frame. Aluminum will be a lot more durable and keeps the gears in good alignment on big fish.

For a beginner, Shimanos VBS and new SVS braking is hard to beat, very consistent. The Abus are good reels as well but I have had some issues with them.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I second the C3. Tanks. You just can't beat time-tested design.
> 
> If going low profile I also like the Revos but my favorite is the Daiwa Lexa. Awesome drags and a good selection of different gearing for different kinds of fishing.



Just FYI - saw today that Dicks in PCola has a good deal on two bait casters - Diana Lexa for $79, and Okuma Stratus V's for $25.

Also, off topic, but 13 Fishing Omen (black) rods at Gander Mtn for $70. Great rods.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

2RC's II said:


> Cronarch. By Shimano. Fished them for 30 plus years. Well mine are old and still have a lifetime warranty. But they still work like the day I got em. Redfish or whatever. They will handle whatever bites. The younger guys on here are way more in tune with what's good now.


 You are right about the older Cronarchs, but my fishing guide buddies that used them tell me that the quality on the new ones isn't what they were, and most of them have switched over to Lew's.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

motoxracer8 said:


> Going to pick up a new baitcaster for inshore soon. I've never owned one and was wanting some suggestions on a good one to start with? Thanks!


 I have 3 of the older model and 2 of the new ones. My opinion, but this is the best baitcaster in the 100 buck range around. An honest 10 lbs. of drag and it casts superbly. A step up to the BB1 or BB1 Inshore and you get a really great reel. 
Can't argue with the guys about the Revo's either, those are great choices too.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> You are right about the older Cronarchs, but my fishing guide buddies that used them tell me that the quality on the new ones isn't what they were, and most of them have switched over to Lew's.


Quality has not changed. Frame is now made of carbon on the new Chronarchs and that's the only real difference. The new braking system is better than the old, and the Xship makes them very smooth and powerful.


----------



## rubicon (Aug 24, 2014)

markbxr400 said:


> Just FYI - saw today that Dicks in PCola has a good deal on two bait casters - Diana Lexa for $79, and Okuma Stratus V's for $25.
> 
> Also, off topic, but 13 Fishing Omen (black) rods at Gander Mtn for $70. Great rods.


I bought one of the Okumas a few weeks ago at Dicks here in Georgia while on sale for $25. Actually pretty pleased with it for bass fishing. I had also bought a spinning reel made Okuma at the same time for the same price and it has been good to me while fishing in the bay down at my place in Pensacola. 

Another cheap but decent baitcaster to try is Quantum. I think they are a Zebco brand but you can get them cheap and they cast good so you can at least get the feel for them to see if you even like using a baitcaster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

